# Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?



## A6er (5. Mai 2008)

Hi,
mal eine Frage an euch "Pflanzenspezies":

Könnt ihr mir Teichpflanzen empfehlen,die mit wenig Sonne zurecht komen?
Die Hälfte meines Teiches liegt nur ca. 2 Stunden in der Sonne...
Hier habe ich im Moment __ Froschbiss und __ Hechtkraut stehen, die mir aber, so scheint es, diesen Platz nicht gerade vertragen....

Da ich bei meinem "Neuteich" im Moment ein Schwebelagenproblem habe, möchte ich natürlich entsprechende Konkurrenz schaffen, nur welche Pflanzen wachsen noch kräftig bei so weinig Sonneneinstrahlung/Tag?


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?*

Hallo,

da hast Du Dir aber keinen optimalen Platz für Deinen Teich ausgesucht. Die allermeisten Teichpflanzen wachsen in vollem Sonnenlicht, denn in Teichen und Seen gibt es keine Bäume, die Schatten spenden könnten. 

Die Situation in Deinem Teich gleicht am ehesten einem Tümpel in einem Bruchwald. Eine gute Beschreibung und auch eine Auswahl an typischen Pflanzen der verschiedenen Bruchwaldtypen findest Du hier: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruchwälder

Es sind aber durch die Bank keine Pflanzen, die man so ohne weiteres in einer Gärtnerei finden kann. Da brauchst Du schon einen Spezialisten.


----------



## A6er (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?*

Hallo Werner,

ausgesucht habe ich mir den Platz nicht,
es war leider der einzige Platz, der mir überhaupt zur Verfügung stand


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?*

Hallo Rüdiger,

ein Teil meines Teichleins liegt auch fast nur im Schatten - nur ein bißchen Morgensonne. Es gedeihen trotzdem __ Sumpfdotterblume, Flaschenbürstensegge, Gauklerblume, Zungen-__ Hahnenfuß, __ Gottesgnadenkraut, Sumpfblutwurz __ Sumpffarn. Pfenningkraut und __ Bachbunge. Gelbe __ Iris zwar auch, allerdings blüht sie nicht.


----------



## A6er (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> ein Teil meines Teichleins liegt auch fast nur im Schatten - nur ein bißchen Morgensonne. Es gedeihen trotzdem __ Sumpfdotterblume, Flaschenbürstensegge, Gauklerblume, Zungen-__ Hahnenfuß, __ Gottesgnadenkraut, Sumpfblutwurz __ Sumpffarn. Pfenningkraut und __ Bachbunge. Gelbe __ Iris zwar auch, allerdings blüht sie nicht.



Danke Christine  
Da habe ich doch mal eine Auswahl, die noch probieren kann.
Nur: was ist denn eine "Flaschenbürstensegge"?
Die kennt nicht mal "Tante-Google"


----------



## Plätscher (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?*

Als Nährstoffzehrer kann ich noch __ Quellmoos empfehlen. Wächst bei mit im Vollschatten bis ca. 60cm tiefe. 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## A6er (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?*



			
				Plätscher schrieb:
			
		

> Als Nährstoffzehrer kann ich noch __ Quellmoos empfehlen. Wächst bei mit im Vollschatten bis ca. 60cm tiefe.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen



Finde ich auch sehr interessant!
Nur habe ich gelesen, dass diese mit wärmeren Temperaturen > 16° nicht zurecht kommt...
Wie ist das bei Dir?


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?*

Hallo Rüdiger,

hier ist die Flaschenbürstensegge (Carex hystericina)






Und wie ich gerade herausgefunden habe, heißt sie im Deutschen auch Stachelschwein- oder Quastensegge.


----------



## Plätscher (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?*



> A6er schrieb:
> Nur habe ich gelesen, dass diese mit wärmeren Temperaturen > 16° nicht zurecht kommt...
> Wie ist das bei Dir?



Ich habs seit über 20J. im Teich und früher war er sonniger ergo auch wärmer.
Die Pflanze wächst sogar im Winter. 
Naja für sonnige Teiche könnte es eng werden. 

Leider hat seit 3J. __ Hornkraut die Rolle als Wucherer übernommen und beim entfernen von zuviel Grünmasse habe ich fast meinen ganzen Bestand an __ Quellmoos mit ensorgt (Die Pflanzen wachsen eng umschlungen).
Aber da es nicht ganz weg ist wird es wohl wiederkommen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## laolamia (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> hier ist die Flaschenbürstensegge (Carex hystericina)
> 
> ...



jetzt weiss ich auch was bei mir so wuchert


----------



## ---Torsten--- (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Teichpflanzen wachsen noch bei ca. 2 Stunden Sonne?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mal eine Frage an euch "Pflanzenspezies":
> *
> Könnt ihr mir Teichpflanzen empfehlen,die mit wenig Sonne zurecht komen?*
> ...


du kannst fast alle normalen pflanzen in deinen teich setzen die es zu kaufen gibt
das teichpflanzen nur an sonnigen standorten wachsen stimmt nicht
da spielen andere faktoren eine viel wichtigere rolle, wie zum beispiel die wasser qualität oder ob genügend nährstoffe vorhanden sind was bei einem fischteich fast immer gegeben ist


----------

